
These awesome technologies just freakin' disappeared.  why - ohjeez
https://insights.hpe.com/articles/these-awesome-technologies-just-freakin-disappeared-heres-why-1704.html
======
Mk-0
On the contrary, Usenet is alive and well.

~~~
ohjeez
Damned hard to find nowadays.

There are some usenet groups I miss desperately.

